# Slow Internet on MAC, works fine on PC



## mtt0216 (Dec 6, 2009)

My internet is extremely slow on my iMac, but it works fine on my PC. Usually it works fine, but it's slow all the time now. 

It says that I'm fully connected, but pages take awhile to load. Also, the internet seems to get disconnected a lot, but the status of the connection never changes. 

I have Mac OS X 10.6.7

All software is up to date, so I don't really know how to fix this.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What web browser are you using? Has anything in the environment changed?


----------



## mtt0216 (Dec 6, 2009)

I use Chrome mostly, but have also tried Safari, and firefox. 

Nothing has changed, the internet is just slow. 

At times, the internet works fine, as fast as it normally would, but then after awhile it's slow again. So far today it has actually been pretty fast, but I've only been on it for a few minutes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What happens if you move the iMac to a different location in the house?


----------



## Casuallz (Mar 27, 2011)

How are your computers (Mac and PC) connected to the internet? Are you using wired, are wireless connections? What is the speed of your Modem and if wireless is it 802.11B, G, are N speeds? And, what is the LAN speed on your computers also?


----------



## fifthsunset (May 1, 2011)

I have the same problem. Very slow or non functioning internet connection on the two macs in my house but not the PCs. It's only since the 10.6.7 update and it's only when using wifi. I'm plugged into ethernet right now and it's fine. All browsers/ other internet applications. Does anyone have any ideas? I'd really appreciate some help.


----------

